
Continuations in Natural Language (2004) [pdf] - quazar
http://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/~hxt/cw04/barker.pdf
======
casual_slacker
I think I understand this. In "he only drinks soda", The token "only" opens
the opportunity for "fcontrol" (like yield in a generator) to be resolved at a
yet-to-be-determined position in the sentence. So if you "run" the function of
`only { f(drink) soda }` or `only { drink f(soda) }`, `drink soda` is an
independent construction by itself, but this pitch accent allows an additional
information channel to be threaded through it.

I imagine generalizing this, not just "fcontrol" but other information-
awaiters, it would be like functions wrapped in decorators of the various
yield-channels they can emit to. Probably someone already does this.

------
mofeien
After skimming the paper without having a strong understanding of
continuations, chapter 4 on focused/stressed words was the most understandable
to me, I recommend to start there.

